# Bahamas crew



## -Oy- (Mar 11, 2020)

Driver and Fireman - Jubilee Class No 45596 "Bahamas". KWVR Spring Steam Gala 2020 - Oakworth


----------



## Gaer (Mar 11, 2020)

This is an incredible photo!  Please send me the link to your photos on Flickr.com, if they are on there.  Thanks!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 11, 2020)

Love the contrasts of b&w photography.


----------



## drifter (Apr 15, 2020)

Exceptional black and white photography.


----------



## Cee Gee (Apr 22, 2020)

Bury?


----------

